# What is your type, and what do you think your pain tolerance is?



## Finagle (Jun 4, 2011)

INTP: very low pain tolerance, somewhat controlled by my male ego.


----------



## PAdude (Mar 18, 2011)

INTP

Very high for dull pains like bumps, bruises, bloody lips, and sprained ankles, but very low for things like nausea, ear infections, itchiness etc.


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

PAdude said:


> Very high for dull pains like bumps, bruises, bloody lips, and sprained ankles, but very low for things like nausea, ear infections, itchiness etc.


This is me too. ESFP


----------



## Anna Pace (Apr 1, 2012)

INFP
very low.


----------



## Tig (Mar 28, 2012)

ENFP High.. I can zone out a lot of stuff. I've fallen face and chest first off my mountain bike, cut up, bruised and sprained and still limped home. Chronic pain is harder though!


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

ENFP- Ridiculously high. 

Physical pain is something I've, unfortunately, had a bit of experience with.


----------



## Tulipgarden (Apr 5, 2012)

ENFp I have a high pain tolerance. I think I have found out that once I have the most painful experience possible that anything less than that is easy to handle. That being said, I have had three c-sections one of which I had a uterine rupture during and a blood transfusion--fun times, a tubal reversal, and an emergency ectopic pregnancy surgery. With the emergency ectopic surgery probably being the worst because I was in horrid pain for about a grueling 6 hours before I went to the ER where they discovered I had internal bleeding. I dealt with the pain until we got the kids on the school bus and then I was rushed to the ER where they promptly pumped me up with a bunch of morphine at which point I could still feel the pain. I might not sounds like I am dealing with high levels of pain when Im moaning and squealing but thats the way I deal with it. Once they forgot to give me morphine after one of my c-sections and that was some pretty intense pain. At any rate....pain tolerance is high but I don't deny any drugs or medication when they offer it either. And they send me home with great meds and I take those too. lol


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

INTJ, I have a high tolerance for unexpected pain, but, for an example of my low tolerance for expected pain, when I was about 11 I broke out in hives because I had to get a shot in my upper arm. That is the only time that has ever occurred. Also, when I was 13 I fractured my humerus, and never cried throughout the ordeal. However, when I went to the hospital to get the plaster cast removed with a vibration saw, I was so nervous during the completely painless ordeal, that sweat ran all the way down my sides from my armpits.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

ENTP: I can live through a gigantic amount of pain delivered in a short amount of time, but a small amount slowly clinging onto me like an angry leech? Eugh.


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

INFP. Fairly low.


----------



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

PAdude said:


> INTP
> 
> Very high for dull pains like bumps, bruises, bloody lips, and sprained ankles, but very low for things like nausea, ear infections, itchiness etc.


Also the same as me. I don't cope with illness very well in general. Oh, and ENTP.


----------



## INTJQueen (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm an INTJ and it is very high. I have stories, but I will wait to tell them until I know you all better!


----------



## Bonoko (Feb 18, 2015)

I have discovered that I have an extremely high pain tolerance - pain doesn't bother me at all!

Wait - are we talking about my _own_ pain? In that case, I'm a total chicken.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

ENFP and very high; largely due to my intense deafness to the messages my body supposedly sends me (such as pain).


----------



## ENTJudgement (Oct 6, 2013)

ENTJ -Pain tolerance = Maximum.


----------



## Arcypher (Nov 6, 2014)

ENTP:
Any sort of pain I suffer I start laughing for some god-forsaken reason.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Intp
I think I have relatively high pain tolerance.
Or that could be my way of dealing with pain.
(Or both)


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

ISTJ, pretty high.


----------



## Elspeth (Jan 24, 2013)

INTJ low pain tolerance as in "I'm soft" - I really dislike pain and find it completely distracting. BUT I cannot take much in the way of pain meds, they make me ill. SO I've had to learn to deal. Still hate it though.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

As a 14 year old kid, a Boy Scout, I fell from a tree picking pine cones onto a stump. The jagged broken uptruned part of the stump pierced my abdomen. I did not black out. I pulled myself off the spike and waddled to the other scouts and leader to get help. Never passed out. 

ENTP enneatype 8 - High pain tolerance.

PS That still pales by comparison with Jalapeno juice in the eye. I actually made a noise when that happened. Just don't do that.

PPS A kidney stone made my body weep but I made no noises and just paced around. My eyes were constantly crying though.


----------

